# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Emulatore dhe rome

## edspace

E mbani mend Pac-man. Po street fighter. Po lojrat e RAMBOS, po ato te seges, po ato te nintendos.

Te gjitha keto lojra behen te mundshme ne kompjuter me ane te emulators dhe roms. Me mijra lojra dhe te gjitha falas.

Emulators jane programe qe e kthejne kompjuterin tuaj ne RAMBO, SEGA GENESIS, NINTENDO, SUPERNINTENDO, NINTENDO64, PLAYSTATION. Gjithashtu ka emulators per lojrat e ruges qe perdorin monedha si psh Street Fighter, BombJack, Pacman, Ghoust'n, Wonder Boy e shume te tjera qe u futen ne shqiperi ne vitet 93-94. Pra emulators jane si vete aparatet elektronike qe blen ne dyqan por ne vend qe ti luash ne televizor, i luan ne kompjuter dhe ne vend qe te perdoresh levat, perdor tastieren. 

Roms jane vete lojrat. Nqs aparati i playstation quhet emulator atehere nje nga CD qe fusni brenda quhet ROM. 

Mund ta kishit vene re se lojrat e rruges ndryshojne si loje por vete mobilja nuk ndryshonte. Kjo gje ndodh sepse i zoti i lojes vetem sa ndryshonte aparaturen e ROM. 

E hapa kete teme per te gjithe ju qe u ka marre malli te luani ato lojra por nuk keni njohurite se si te veproni.  Te gjithe emulators dhe roms jane falas ne internet. Emulators jane te ligjshem por roms nuk jane dhe rregulli eshte qe ju duhet ta keni blere lojen para se ta beni download. 

Nuk kam kohe tani por nqs keni deshire per me shume informacion dhe website se ku te behen download lojrat postoni nje mesazh dhe kur te kem kohe do kthjej pergjigje. Ftoj te gjithe profesionistet e tjere qe kane perdorur roms dhe emulators te shprehin njohurite e tyre.

----------


## shqiptari02

na i trego pak websitin po deshe se me te vertete qenka interesante sidomos une qe mbetesha gjithe diten mbas atyre lojrave Street fighter etc... Dmth.. une mund te blej nje nintendo game edhe duke instaluar kete program qe thua ti mund ta luan ne Pc time? right?

----------


## edspace

Ske nevoje ta blesh lojen. Edhe emulators edhe roms i gjen falas ne internet. Ligji eshte qe duhet ta kesh blere lojen me perpara por ne internet sic mund ta kesh vene re nuk e zbaton njeri ligjin.

Kjo qe po ve link eshte emulator per makinat me monedha. Te lejon te luash mbi 1500+ lojra. Lojrat duhen te behen download me vete nje e nga nje. 

Emulator eshte ketu : http://www.classicgaming.com/mame32/download.htm

Shtyp  m32-060.zip. Ajo do te te shpier ne nje faqe tjeter. Ne faqen tjeter bej scroll atje ku shikon "public servers" dhe shtyp nje nga butonat thone download. Pastaj do fillojj donwloadi. Pasi ta besh download duhet ta besh unzip. 

Besoj se di qysh ta besh kete. Nqs jo me shkruaj. Pasi e ben unzip emulator eshte gati per te luajtur. 

Tani te duhet ROMET ose lojrat. Per ti marre keto shko ne 
http://ftp.pozitif.net/oyun/mame2000/RomS/

Street fighter 2 qe e deshe mund ta besh download ketu. 
http://ftp.pozitif.net/oyun/mame2000/RomS/sf2.zip

Pasi e ben download do ta marresh filen sf2.zip dhe do ta hedhesh ne direktoria e emulatorit qe e ka emrin MAME. Ne ate direktori do shikosh qe eshte nje direktori tjeter me emrin roms. Hidhe filen sf2.zip atje dhe pastaj shtyp mbi mame32.exe. Do hapet programi dhe do shikosh nje liste te te gjitha lojrave qe mund te luash dhe lojrave qe ti ke. Ne ate liste do dale vetem sf2 se ti vetem ate ke bere download. Shtype dy here sf2 dhe do filloje loja ne nje ekran te zi. Per te pare butonat shtyp tab. 
Per te hedhur monedha shtyp 4, 5, 6 per lojtaret 1, 2, 3. 
Butonat start jane 1, 2 , 3 per tre lojtaret. Nqs do luash vetem shtyp 4 per te hedhur monedha per player1 dhe 1 per start te player 1. 

Besoj se me ke kuptuar. Jane ca te komplikuara gjerat por ndiqi te gjitha gjerat qe te thashe dhe nuk do kesh probleme. Me vone do hedh me shume informacion.

----------


## reni00

pershendetje ????


Nostagjia per te lozur lojrat e sallave te kompjutrit eshte te Mame 
 elulatorin e gjeni ne http://www.multiplayer.it/

po zip file kush me ndihmon te gjej dmth lojrat qe futen ne te???'?

----------


## Klajd02

Hi reni00 
Per ate emulator smund te ndihmoj dot... Po po deshe me luajtur "super nintendo(SNES)"  ose "N64" mbase mund te ndimoj..

----------


## reni00

OK 
do te me pelqente cfaredo emulatori mjafton qe te luhen lojrat e vjetra....
bye grazie

----------


## Klajd02

Emulatori me i mire per SNES=(super nintendo) eshte (*zSNESwv1.36*) Kurse ai per N64 Eshte (*PROJECT64 v1.5* )

----------


## lenci_ital

mjafton te futesh te google.com she aty te kerkosh zip qe do . ose mund te shkruash rooms + emulator

----------


## lenci_ital

per te kekuar duhet te perdoresh fjalet mame emulator + zip ose nqs se e di emrin e zipit mjafton te vesh emrin e zipit te google psh per te kerkuar zipin e metal slug 4 mslug4.zip por te duhet firmware.zip per ti vene ne punim

----------


## R2T

Mame32 e kam une po nuk eshte ne zip file, ka mbi 200 lojra te vjetra nga me te luajturat (si TOKI, COMMANDER, TETRis etc). mund te ta nis me poste po deshe, vec me nis adresen ne privat.

----------


## AK-47

Hey reni00  une mund te ndihmoj kam nje disk me emulatore rreth 281 lojra.eshte i titulluar MAME 32.Po te duash mund te vish qe neser ne ICE Internet Kafe Dhe ta HEdh Ne NJe disk.Adresa eshte shkolla e baletit duhet te vazhdosh rrugen drejt dhe ne kra h te majte pa arritur te tregu elektronikes.Do te lexosh NJe tabele Ice Internet Kafe.POr duhet te vish patjeter paradite deri ne oren tre jam!!!

----------


## fuel_snake

ckemi jam nje anetar i ri i forumit shqiptar. Kam hapur kete teme per te emulatoret per pc, qe bejne te mundur qe te lozesh me lojrat e ps2, xbox etj, ne kompjuterin tend. Nese dikush di ndonje program te mire per te downloaduar nga interneti mund te shkruaje.

----------


## fuel_snake

Di nje site per keto pune (www.emulator-zone.com). Por nese te tjere dine adresa te tjera te shkruajne.

----------


## Gerdi

Per emulatoret ps2 mos u lodhni shume sepse pervec se duan nje pc shume te mire duan edhe shume kohe dhe eshte  e veshtire ti marresh ! Une merrrem me shume me emulim GBA dhe SNES ! Kam shume lojra nga keto te dyja qe i luaj akoma sidomos lojrat RPG ne SNES te vjetra si FF IV , FF V etj. 

Per Xbox nuk e kam provoruar por me siguri do te doje nje pc shume te mire Dhe do te jet e veshtire konfigurimi ! 

Se harrova edhe me emulim PSX jam marre perpara por nuk merrja ISO nga interneti luaja me lojrat e mia qe kisha pasi mu prish PSX im dhe perdora emulatorin(PSXeven me sakte) ! 

Per GBA kam pare se emulatori me i mire eshte Visual Boy Advance !

----------


## Sherri

Pa shifeni kete website e keni plot me emulator:

http://bioshouse.free.fr/

----------


## fuel_snake

Po deshe, mund te me thuash ku mund ta gjej Visual Boy Advance. A e di adresen?

----------


## fuel_snake

edspace, me kane dhene jne program qe quhet mame dhe nuk di si ta hap. Me duket se ka plot rome brenda. Kur dua te hap nje loje me del nje mesazh qe thote eror dhe poshte duhet te shtypesh ok ose cancel. Kur shtyp ok mbyllet dritarja dhe kur shtyp cancel prape mbyllet mesazhi.

----------


## Punisher

siti me i mire per mendimint tim eshte www.rom-world.com aty mund te gjeni emulators & roms. I ka pothuajse te gjitha lojrat.

----------


## Gerdi

Kete se kisha pare akoma ! Do ta shof ! Megjithate Webi me i mire per GBA EMULATOR Eshte http://www.extreemu.co.uk ! 

Per SNES mua me eshte dukur ky edhe pse ka shume ! www.snesorama.net !

Per problemin e fuel_snake : Eshte vertet e cuditshme ! zgjidhja e vetme qe me vjen ne mendje eshte se mund te jene lojrat te prishura  !

Me Respekt *GerDi*

----------


## Evil-Ralf

Hey Cuna une di shume nga keto adresa dhe me te shumta jane ato te neo geo dhe capcom
Ghynah qe Sjane shqip po ske cti besh

Disa prej tyre jane 
www.snkmaniak.com
www.darksoft-ds.tk
www.kofdom.net
www.rom-world.com
www.planetemu.net

disa prej tyre kerkojne regjistrim  siq behet ne kete forum
nese pertoni te regjistroheni
perdorni kete 
user: Evil-Ralf
Pass: 123456

Sa per Lojrat qe keni pare neper salla te gjitha jane te luajtshme 
me mame
ose ato qe jane neo geo ose capcom lozen me mire me emulatore si kawask
nebula ose neorage(vetem neogeo

Dhe sa per PS2 Ska shanse te gjesh nje emulator qe te funksionoje
ato hapin vetem lojra demo
sa per xbox kakoma me keq sepse as demo s hapin

Po patet ndonje pyetje me kontaktoni me pm ose email
 :djall me brire:  


Per ti lozur keto ljra me pare shkarkoni nje emulator 
pastaj shkarkoni romsin dhe futeni te folderi roms
i emulatorit pa e extratuar
ndersa emulatorin extratojeni

----------

